

JavaGems: gemcutter for the JVM - iamaleksey
https://www.javagems.org/

======
catch23
I'm glad someone else is coming with a solution other than maven. Maven is one
complicated beast.

------
prodigal_erik
I don't get it. The FAQ implies they aren't using jar files, so are they
providing a custom classloader instead? If they inherited multiple-version
support from rubygems, how do they know which version I want visible?

------
sreque
See also buildr, which attempts to be a drop-in Maven replacement using a ruby
DSL built on top of rake. <http://buildr.apache.org/>

------
Oompa
And this is why having the main Ruby gem repository completely open source
rocks :)

------
sandGorgon
why is it in Ruby?

As opposed to, say, Clojure or Scala ?

~~~
lucraft
Why write it in Clojure, as opposed to, say, Scala or JRuby?

